# got me a new shotgun



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got me a new 12 gauge shotgun Kalashnikov USA Saiga KS12T


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice............


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's really nice, looking forward to a range report.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had to go to two ranges but one was slug only and the other one was buckshot, bird shot and the gun fired it all with out any problems. im very happy with gun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

faststang90 said:


> I got me a new 12 gauge shotgun Kalashnikov USA Saiga KS12T


. Nice home defense weapon.

Some are worried about wall penetration. I want wall penetration. I don't want the perp safe behind the wall. Dead men use drywall for cover. Lol


----------



## muskie32 (Nov 9, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, looks to be able to knock something down with that!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

magazines are hard to find for it the factory ones that is. some people say that the saiga drums & magazine work. I just don't have a extra 100 to spend on a drum now. I just got me a 2018 f150 to pay for.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

dove shot worked great to.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

pic said:


> . Nice home defense weapon.
> 
> Some are worried about wall penetration. I want wall penetration. I don't want the perp safe behind the wall. Dead men use drywall for cover. Lol


That'll do the job!!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

got me a 20 round drum had to make it fit now I just got to go to the range to see if it works


----------



## Vince32 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice looking Saiga!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Vince32 said:


> Nice looking Saiga!


it fires all the time so its not a saiga lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh SNAP! It's a "scary black gun"! How dare you own such a weapon as that!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this gun is way better than the saiga I had. the drum worked great. if any one is looking at a saiga 12 I would get this brand before the saiga 12.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

about 2 months ago i was at the gun range and when i fired the gun the dust cover knocked off. i was thinking it was because i did not install it right after i cleaned the gun. i put it back on and checked it to make sure i installed it right. it looked good so i fired the gun again and it knocked it off again. i called kalashnikov usa up and told them they asked when and were i got it at. i gave them the date and place and he told me if i would email him a copy of it. they would see about fixing the gun. i sent him the paper work on a email and he said it had a 2 year warranty. they paid for the shipping there and back and paid to fix the gun. other than that it been a good gun.


----------

